# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Cần thanh lí ít đồ phục vụ cho anh em nào làm máy laser

## IRF945

Ms1: Bộ nguồn 150w mới 100% : Giá 6.499.000 đ
ms2: Cụm đầu cắt và giá gương mới 100% . Giá 1.499.000 đ
ms3: Gương phản xạ và gương hộ tụ đủ cho 1máy mới 100% . Giá : 1.299.000 đ
ms4: 3 step size 57 dài 76 2 đầu trục fi 8mm hàng củ ngoại hình gần như like new. Giá : 400.000 đ
ms5: đai 3m bản 15 1 cuộn 8mét mới 100% : Giá: 499.000 đồng
ms6: Bơm nước 3m5 hàng củ :  Giá 150.000 đ[attach=config]60086[/attach]

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Toàn hàng ngon bổ rẻ

----------


## nqhung07

Bác cho gạch 3 con step 57 nhé, cho xin cái mã motor

----------


## IRF945

> Bác cho gạch 3 con step 57 nhé, cho xin cái mã motor


mã là: stepping motor 23HS3401

----------


## waranty

Cho mình gạch cuộn dây đai nhé. 
DT: 0988.bốn O O, bảy năm 5
Thanks bạn!

----------


## nqhung07

Ok, bác cho địa chỉ, phone để liên lạc, mình ở quận 5

----------


## waranty

> Ok, bác cho địa chỉ, phone để liên lạc, mình ở quận 5


Mình ghi sdt bên trên rồi đấy. Bạn nhắn hoặc zalo cho mình để trao đổi cho tiện.

----------


## nqhung07

> Mình ghi sdt bên trên rồi đấy. Bạn nhắn hoặc zalo cho mình để trao đổi cho tiện.


Ý tui là ok với bác chủ IrF945 để mua 3 con step, nhầm rồi bạn

----------


## IRF945

ZALO RÙI ĐÓA !!!! nqhung07  LẤY XỜ TEP ĐÚNG HÔNG??? CHECK ZALO GIÙM ĐÊ
                            waranty     LẤY MỚ DÂY TÙNG TẰNG  :Cool:

----------


## IRF945

ms4 & ms5 đã ra bắc vào nam  
còn lại:
ms1
ms2
ms3
ms6
AE NÀO ÔM TRỌN GÓI 1-2-3-6 ĐỂ LÊN LASER THÌ CÓ CHẾ ĐỘ ƯU ĐÃI VÀ HỖ TRỢ LÊN MÁY :Cool:

----------


## legiao

lấy cái bơm M6 nhé bác,gửi hình chi tiết+stk zalo em đi bác

----------


## IRF945

update: còn ms1
                  ms2
                  ms3
fix mạnh cho ai thực sự có nhu cầu >  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kedoithay

Ib giá fix m1 m2 m3 hộ em. 
0941833222

----------


## preaphi

> Ms1: Bộ nguồn 150w mới 100% : Giá 6.499.000 đ
> ms2: Cụm đầu cắt và giá gương mới 100% . Giá 1.499.000 đ
> ms3: Gương phản xạ và gương hộ tụ đủ cho 1máy mới 100% . Giá : 1.299.000 đ
> ms4: 3 step size 57 dài 76 2 đầu trục fi 8mm hàng củ ngoại hình gần như like new. Giá : 400.000 đ
> ms5: đai 3m bản 15 1 cuộn 8mét mới 100% : Giá: 499.000 đồng
> ms6: Bơm nước 3m5 hàng củ :  Giá 150.000 đ[attach=config]60086[/attach]


em lấy ms2 nhe bác chủ - 0903908693

----------


## IRF945

update MS2 THEO CHỒNG VỀ MIỀN NAM
MS1 và MS3 vẫn còn
sale off ms1 5.999.000 vnd

----------


## IRF945

Cho ra đi nhanh gọn lẹ. Ms1 + ms3 tất cả 6.500.000 vnd

----------


## IRF945

Ms7: Máy hàn 200a mới 95% giá 1000.000 vnd

----------


## IRF945

Ms8: Mâm cặp 3 chấu tự định tâm d125 mới 100%. Mua về 2 sử dụng 1 dư 1 thanh lý  giá 1.200.000 vnd

----------


## vufree

Máy hàn dây nhợ đầy đủ không Bác. Mua về hàn ngay hay phải mua thêm gì nữa không? Thanks

----------


## Gamo

Ông anh đi chơi về chưa?

----------

vufree

----------


## IRF945

> Ms7: Máy hàn 200aĐính kèm 61089 mới 95% giá 1000.000 vnd


như hình nhé bác và thêm 2 đầu kết nối còn trong túi ni lông 1 kẹp mass khoản 1 mét.

----------


## IRF945

ms9: súng cắt sói đen p80 dài 5m mới 100%

----------


## minhhung999

Ko thấy sdt và giá. Cho tạm gạch đầu cắt plasma nhe bác

----------


## kimtuan20021989

Em gạch máy hàn 200a, bác cho em xin stk vietcombank, ll zalo dùm em 0901157999 - Tuấn - 29t

----------


## IRF945

> Ko thấy sdt và giá. Cho tạm gạch đầu cắt plasma nhe bác


bác cho thông tin của bác em inbox cho nhé!!! thank

----------


## IRF945

> Em gạch máy hàn 200a, bác cho em xin stk vietcombank, ll zalo dùm em 0901157999 - Tuấn - 29t


cho em nó theo bác luôn!!! thank you

----------


## minhhung999

> bác cho thông tin của bác em inbox cho nhé!!! thank


Zalo 0985.95.91.90

----------


## vufree

> cho em nó theo bác luôn!!! thank you


Rồi xong phim.... hụt nữa rồi.... ai da

----------


## IRF945

Ms10: Card usb mach3 new 100%   giá 550.000 vnđ
ms11: Hai bờ rít sơ vô  chưa dùng 1 giây nào . Giá 3000.000 vnđ

----------


## IRF945

hai bờ rít ae nào lấy 2  bộ 3000.000+3000.000 = 5700.000 vnđ

----------


## huyquynhbk

bán chịu 2 bộ HBS k cụ IRF945 ơi? hihi

----------


## IRF945

> bán chịu 2 bộ HBS k cụ IRF945 ơi? hihi




có nhé 2 bộ bán cho cụ 12 chai , cụ chuyển trước cho em 5 chai 7 số còn lại cho cụ khấc nợ khi nào có trả sau cũng được , tính em thoáng mà kaka :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Ý cụ ấy nói loại chai 1 xị, = 100k ấy  :Wink:

----------


## IRF945

Ms12: Tấm sắt phay phẳng kích thước 235x800x 30  có phay sẵn 2 rãnh lắp ray 20 hoặc 25 . Giá 800.000 vnđ

----------


## Nam CNC

tấm này ông làm hay hàng rã máy japan ?

----------


## IRF945

> tấm này ông làm hay hàng rã máy japan ?


ui chao rãnh đâu mà làm bác chả biết tháo từ máy gì nữa , cái này hàng rả máy.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hủy gạch nhé ạ. Hihi.

----------


## kzam

Tấm sắt kỳ dị này bao nhiêu vậy cụ?

----------


## IRF945

> Tấm sắt kỳ dị này bao nhiêu vậy cụ?


800.000 vnd nặng loanh quanh 40kg

----------


## dangkhoi

mạch USB mach 3 còn không bác

----------


## IRF945

> mạch USB mach 3 còn không bác


còn nhé bác

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Ý cụ ấy nói loại chai 1 xị, = 100k ấy


hị hị được thế thì còn gì bằng bác Gamo nhỉ? :v :v
Thanks cụ IRF945 nhóe. tiếc là đợt này e đang hơi bí nên k lấy hộ bác hai bộ này. thích thì thích thiệt ấy, mà cụ k bán chịu nên đành ngậm ngùi cho e nó theo a khác thôi. haiz!

----------


## IRF945

bob mach3 usb vẫn còn 1 bob . hai bờ rít sơ vô còn 1 bộ.

----------


## legiao

> bob mach3 usb vẫn còn 1 bob . hai bờ rít sơ vô còn 1 bộ.


mình lấy bob mach3 usb nhé bác

----------


## mytho

> Ms12: Tấm sắt phay phẳng kích thước 235x800x 30  có phay sẵn 2 Đính kèm 61221rãnh lắp ray 20 hoặc 25 . Giá 800.000 vnđ


Tấm này còn không bác

----------


## IRF945

> Tấm này còn không bác


còn nhé bác

----------


## IRF945

update: lòi du dùng thêm 2 bộ hai bờ rít ms11 : 8,5nm giá 2 bộ 5.5 triẹu
card usb mach3 3t 450k, ai cần điều khiển biến tần ok 550k
tell: 01678416986

----------

Tranpduy

----------


## Tranpduy

Tây Ninh chốt nhen

----------


## Tranpduy

Tây Ninh đã nhận 2 bộ hydric, bác này gói hàng rất hài lòng.

----------


## IRF945

MS 13 : sẹc zoo ppanasonic 400w  5.000.0000 vnd
MS 14 :  mach3 5 trục giá 105.000 vnd số lượng nhiềuMS
MS 15 : ĐẦU CẮT SẮT CHO BÁC NÀO TIẾP TỤC ĐAM MÊ CHINH PHỤC SẮT

----------


## IRF945

> ms 13 : Sẹc zoo ppanasonic 400w  5.000.0000 vnd
> ms 14 :  Mach3 5 trục giá 105.000 vnd số lượng nhiềums
> ms 15 : đầu cắt sắt cho bác nào tiếp tục đam mê chinh phục sắt


cho bác nào muốn dấn thân vào khổ ải

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Đầu cắt sắt giá sao a. Con này mấy bạc, tốc độ sao a

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Card mach3 có dây lpt đi kèm không bác?.

----------


## Mới CNC

bác có thể cho xin tấm hình card mach3 chi tiết chút được không?

----------


## IRF945

> bác có thể cho xin tấm hình card mach3 chi tiết chút được không?


cái này em hết rồi nhé

----------


## IRF945

3 bạc đầu 2 bạc đạn 7 đít 1 nhé bác bóng mây quá thèm

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> 3 bạc đầu 2 bạc đạn 7 đít 1 nhé bác bóng mây quá thèm


Inboc giá giúp e với ạ

----------


## IRF945

Ms16 : Bờ rô be mèo ling tun

----------


## hoangson

> Ms16 : Bờ rô be mèo ling tun


Con này giá như nào thế bác. Em đặt gạch con này nhé, số điện thoại đuôi 026 vừa gọi bác đấy nhé

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Dau cat sat con hong a

----------


## IRF945

> Dau cat sat con hong a


a lo dùm vào té lé phôn tell:* 01678416986*

----------


## IRF945

> a lo dùm vào té lé phôn tell:* 01678416986*


dư dùng tiếp tục thanh lý
2 xì tép 86 trục 14 dài 114  mới cứng giá 8 xị :Cool:  1 xì tép
sờ pin đồ 800w mới cáu 4p dài 197 giá 18 xị :Cool:

----------


## IRF945

dư dùng cần tiền bán 1 vài món
1 hộp số HARMONIC SIZE 32  VÀO 16MM RA 32 MM  GIÁ 600K

2 PLC NHƯ HÌNH 500K

3 NGUỒN LASER CO2 150W  HÀNG NEW GIÁ 5500K

CẦN TIỀN ĐỂ PHỤC VỤ DỰ IN PHUN
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8luunbYQtrY

----------


## IRF945

dư dùng con kéo spindle  mitsubishi thanh lý 
3.7kw 8000v/p nặng tầm 30kg dùng kéo đầu phay kim loại hết bài
giá mộng mún :2.400.000

----------


## spkt2004

Góp ý tí, bác quăng cái hình em thấy chẳng tôn trọng người khác tí nào cả.

----------


## IRF945

thanh lý 3 bộ hộp số full sắt  α alpha không rơ ráo gì tỉ số 1- 10 mặt bích 60 như hình dưới giá: 1050k

----------


## dangthong93

> Ms1: Bộ nguồn 150w mới 100% : Giá 6.499.000 đ
> ms2: Cụm đầu cắt và giá gương mới 100% . Giá 1.499.000 đ
> ms3: Gương phản xạ và gương hộ tụ đủ cho 1máy mới 100% . Giá : 1.299.000 đ
> ms4: 3 step size 57 dài 76 2 đầu trục fi 8mm hàng củ ngoại hình gần như like new. Giá : 400.000 đ
> ms5: đai 3m bản 15 1 cuộn 8mét mới 100% : Giá: 499.000 đồng
> ms6: Bơm nước 3m5 hàng củ :  Giá 150.000 đĐính kèm 60085[attach=config]60086Đính kèm 60091[/attach]Đính kèm 60087Đính kèm 60088Đính kèm 60089Đính kèm 60090


3 step bán chưa bác ? 0934094990

----------


## IRF945

thanh lý trọn bộ bơm dầu cho máy cnc như hình, hàng mới chưa dùng giá 600k

----------


## IRF945

Thanh lí tiếp tục servo PANASONIC 400w giá 3 triệu hình thức và test tiết như trong clip
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qsFePMxiR4&t=42s

----------


## IRF945

Tiếp theo BOB USB  5axis hàng mới cứng: giá 600k khởi điểm cái đầu tiên, cái tiếp theo sẽ nhích chút xíu

thông số:  + out 5 trục
               + 4 output 
               +  5 input
               + hỗ trợ mpg, x1, x10, x100
               + analog 0 to 10
               + pwm
mong anh em ủng hộ!!!!
             dòng này em đã code chip ok 
.hàng bao sài bao test các tư thế :Wink: 
hỗ trợ chạy cho cả CNC và laser (cắt khắc thoải mái)

----------


## mylove299

Board này chạy Jog đồng thời nhiều trục được không bác? độ trễ so vs mấy board china ổn không ợ?

----------


## IRF945

> Board này chạy Jog đồng thời nhiều trục được không bác? độ trễ so vs mấy board china ổn không ợ?


jog từng trục. pcb em lấy của tung của. code stm thì của em. tại thấy pcb nó tk ổn nhỏ nhắn xinh xắn :Big Grin: 
Để rãnh rỗi em làm cờ nhíp test chơi

----------


## IRF945

MS...: cặp puly S8m 32 răng,  bản đai max 65, kèm theo powerlock nguyên đai nguyên kiện, cốt 32, chất liệu gì đó mà không bị rĩ sáng choang, đẹp như tuổi xuân thì 
giá : 600k 1cặp như hình

----------


## IRF945

tiếp theo 3 bộ driver step áp 50v dòng 5a6 mới chưa sài. chỉ lôi ra test chất lượng. giá 1350k cho 3 driver

----------


## IRF945

TIẾP TỤC 2 BỘ HAI BỜ RÍT 8.5Nm, đẹp miên man mới chưa sử dụng như mấy bộ trước, dây encoder dài hơn tầm 7 hay 8m gì đấy. Giá 2 bộ là 5.600k , rất hợp gắn x z máy gỗ cao tốc chống mất bước

----------


## phamtuongdk

Bộ này có phải của ledshine không bác chủ. Bác cho e cái model driver và step được không ạ.

----------


## IRF945

> Bộ này có phải của ledshine không bác chủ. Bác cho e cái model driver và step được không ạ.


Đây nhé bác

----------


## IRF945

Thanh lí 2 em driver sinh đôi như hình giá 2 em là 600k. Hết step 5 phase nên không test được. Cắm nguồn đèn đóm lên bình thường.

----------


## IRF945

TIẾP TỤC 3 hộp số alpha size 60 tỉ số 1:10 (vào khớp lỗ trục 11 ra trục 16) như hình giá 3 hs 1chai

----------


## IRF945

STEP SIZE 86 như hình, 
giá 500k / 2 con
hoạt động hoàn hảo

----------


## IRF945

Dư dùng mach3 USB , cái không túi ni lông : 499k , cái trong túi 549k

bao quay đầu

----------


## VanToan234

> Dư dùng mach3 USB , cái không túi ni lông : 499k , cái trong túi 549k
> 
> bao quay đầu


Em vừa mua cái mach3 như của bác free ship mới 100% có 400k thôi bác ơi, bác nên xem lại giá để bay nhanh hơn!

https://shopee.vn/AM9587-DL45-5-Axis...947.2837138214

----------

IRF945

----------


## IRF945

Tiếp tục MS .... 
Gập uốn bẻ góc mica nhựa ...... bộ gồm 2 cái như hình giá 650k

----------


## nguyenhungcase

Bác ơi! có bộ thấu kính nào còn mới cho maylawzer JL_K3020 ko?

----------


## IRF945

> Bác ơi! có bộ thấu kính nào còn mới cho maylawzer JL_K3020 ko?


bạn lấy hàng mới luôn đi
bộ 3 phản xạ f20 1 hội tụ f12 : 600k

----------


## IRF945

tiếp tục thanh lý trọn bộ awc708s hàng chưa sử dụng cho anh em chế độ laser. giá trọn bộ như hình 4.450.k

----------


## IRF945

Vỡ dự ớn do covid em thanh thi thêm 1 bộ controller laser mới 100%: giá kịch sàn để lấy lộc : 3.599.000 như hình.

----------


## IRF945

Hộp số cho ai đó cần giá 700k như hình dưới
https://www.mediafire.com/view/1qnb8...5/hs1.jpg/file
https://www.mediafire.com/view/go2v4...o/hs2.jpg/file
em up lên trực tiếp không được nên em gửi anh trên này

----------

